
What percentage of users have opted to stick with smaller iPhones? - k-mcgrady
http://qz.com/603581/we-now-know-what-percentage-of-apple-customers-have-opted-to-stick-with-smaller-iphones/
======
k-mcgrady
Was interested to see the discussion here. I've never liked big phones. I find
the iPhone 6 just about possible to use but I need two hands to do most
things. The plus device is just impossible for me. The rumours about the
potential '5se' (upgraded iPhone 5s) are very exciting and this article shows
there is a potential market for it. If Apple can build a phone that's as
powerful as the larger devices but with a 4" screen I would definitely go for
it. The iPhone 5s screen size was perfect for me. It was pretty much the
largest screen I could possibly use with one hand. I'm even willing to give up
some features for it (3D Touch for example, which I really like but isn't
necessary). As long as performance and the camera are on par with the larger
device I'd be happy. I'm sure I'd lose a little battery life but I was always
able to get through the day on the older iPhone's so that should still be
fine.

------
rubyfan
Nice they will actually thinking of create a smaller device. I hate the size
of the iPhone 6s. I upgraded from a 4s which was much needed but I constantly
feel like I am balancing the phone when trying to use it one handed. My wife
has a 5s and I've considered trading her many times.

~~~
danieltillett
The article does suggest we are not alone. A sleek and small iPhone would be a
hit with a reasonable number of us.

------
danieltillett
This will get me on a rant. I want an updated iPhone 4. I am not small, but
the iPhone 4 is so easy to carry around in my pocket that I have not upgraded.
Apple if you can't think of anything new then think small.

------
DanBC
I'd love a phone the size and shape of the HTC Wildfire S.

